# Blackhawk Retriever Club Trial



## Circle C Kennels (Apr 16, 2010)

Derby Placements:

1st - Gizmo - Wayne Curtis
2nd - Wall Street's Risky Derivative - Mike Brookins
3rd - Rolling Thunder XIX - Jerry Schmidlkofer
4th - Truckee's Right On - Jack Unbehaun
RJ - Truckee's Takota - Jack Unbehaun
Jam - Zlabs Viking Raider Good Timin Hydrator - Rod Pfaff
Jam - Rockin Hells Belles - Mark Lasnek

Congratulations to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Circle C Kennels (Apr 16, 2010)

Open callbacks to land blind:

1,3,6,7,ll,13,16,17,20,22,23,24,27,28,31,33,36,37,38,39,40,44,45,46.,47,48,49,51,52,56,57,58,59,60,61,62,63,64,66,67,68,69,70,72,75,77,78,79,8083,84,85,86,87,88,89

This is unofficial.


----------



## Charles Dwyer (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for the updates!


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Open 3rd series
1,11,13,16,17,22,23,28,30,32,,35,36,40,44,45,46,47,48,49,51,56,59,60,61,63,66,67,69, 70,72,77,78,79,80,83,84,85,86,87,89.

41 dogs back-32 start

Jack


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Circle C Kennels said:


> Derby Placements:
> 
> 1st - Gizmo - Wayne Curtis
> 2nd - Wall Street's Risky Derivative - Mike Brookins
> ...


Way to go Gizmo you are on a roll!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goldngirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Any info on the Qual call backs? Or the Amateur?

Thanks!


----------



## Circle C Kennels (Apr 16, 2010)

Here are the Qual placements:
lst - 32
2nd - 27
3rd - 11
4th - 15
RJ - 26
Jams - 18, 19, 23, 31

Callbacks to Open Water Marks
1, 16,17,22,23,28,30,32,35,36,37,40,44,46,47,49,59,61,63,66,69,79,84,86

Callbacks to Amat. Water Blind
l, 3,4,5,6,8,10,13,14,16,18,20,21,23,25,26,27,28,30,31,32,33,34,37,38,39,40,43,44,45,46,48,49,52,53,54,55,57,58


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats to Bruce and Betty Hall and Wayne Curtis on Gizmo's win. Hope he keeps that up, Gman would love to see two of his pups in the top 5 this year.
Congrats to John U and his pup Truckee they keep placing and finishing trials every week it seems also!!! John hurry and get that boy on the list!!!!!
CB


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Chad Baker said:


> Congrats to Bruce and Betty Hall and Wayne Curtis on Gizmo's win. Hope he keeps that up, Gman would love to see two of his pups in the top 5 this year.
> Congrats to John U and his pup Truckee they keep placing and finishing trials every week it seems also!!! John hurry and get that boy on the list!!!!!
> CB


What Chad said, and another BIG CONGRATULATIONS to Sergio, Mary and Annie for winning the Q!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Heard Susan bledsoe and Honor got 3rd in the Am.... Congrats


----------



## Browndogg76 (Feb 17, 2010)

Does anyone have results for the open and Am yet?


----------



## Circle C Kennels (Apr 16, 2010)

Amat. results:

1st - Ed Gibson - Dakota
2nd - Dave Robertson - Scamper
3rd - Sue Bledsoe - Honor
4th - Lance Hughey - Gabby
RJ - Rory Hornect - Diesel
Jams Bill Benson - Roxie
Bill Tidd - Beaver
Fred Cundari - Brett
Rich Ellis - Chief

Open results:

1st - Wayne Curtis - Eddy (owner Mike Mollet)
2nd - Voight - Jet
3rd - Roger Magnusson - Maxi
4th - Isaac Langerud - Pippa
RJ - Ray Voight - Hoka
Jams: Wayne Curtis - George (Owner Carl Ruffalo)
Sergio Castineyra - Rustler
Dave Smith - Charli
Dave Smith - Hatch
Dave Ward - Ruben
Isaac Langeru - Brody

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A huge congratulations to Dr. Ed and Dakota!!! And Susan and Honor! And Wayne and Eddie!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats to Voight,Jet and the Powers on the @nd in the open.


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

Way to go Jet! He's having a heckuva year!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Congratulations to Waytne Curtis on the Derby and Open wins!


----------



## A Breeder's Journal (Oct 8, 2009)

congrats to all.


----------

